# Federal Agents Raid Locations Of Galls Inc.



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Federal Agents Raid Two Lexington Locations Of Galls Incorporated*

Details are sketchy so far, but sources tell LEX 18 News that over 30 agents are involved in the investigations, which are taking place at two Galls locations - offices on Palumbo Drive and the factory/showroom on Russell Cave Road. Sources tell LEX 18 that employees at the Russell Cave Road location were told to leave the premises while leaving work areas as-is, and that employees at the Palumbo Road location have all been moved to a single room. 

*[Read More!]*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2004)

Definately need to find out more about this one. :angry:


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2004)

[Additional Information]




> *
> 
> Among the agencies involved in the investigation are the Homeland Security Cabinet and the Department of Defense.  A spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's office tells 27 NEWSFIRST, Federal officials are investigating whether the company had a license to send gear to restricted countries.  They're also looking into any wrongdoing by company employees.
> *



[More!]

I'd go ahead and send our EMTLife.com news team for a live report, but I dont think my company would let me borrow the ambulance and code all the way to Kentucky.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 21 2004, 01:07 PM
> * I'd go ahead and send our EMTLife.com news team for a live report, but I dont think my company would let me borrow the ambulance and code all the way to Kentucky. *


 LOL


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 21, 2004)

Umm, I'm not sure if I want a Galls gift certificate now.   :blink:  LOL I don't want to be investigated or anything.   :blink: 

Still got the Books-a-Million ones?  LOL  

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 21, 2004)

So does this mean the order I placed earlier today won't be coming?  We need the glucose and activated charcoal STAT!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is an update from the original link::



> *Two former employees claim Galls Incorporated, the Lexington business raided by federal officials Wednesday, sold military supplies to Iran, an embargoed country.
> 
> The two former employees came forward after dozens of federal agents swarmed the two Lexington locations yesterday morning. Joe Hainen told LEX 18 News that he often questioned where some of the military supplies were going, especially when some allegedly were sent to Iran.*


----------



## MMiz (Jul 25, 2004)

Update! Galls raid tied to foreign sales

Galls Inc. tried to ship handcuffs, helmets, listening devices and other law-enforcement equipment to foreign countries without getting the required licenses, a federal agent alleges in an affidavit released yesterday.

"Galls has systematically exported crime-control commodities to various destinations around the world by falsely claiming on export documents" that the shipments were licensed, Fisher wrote. "The company lists the same, invalid license number when, in fact, no real license exists."

The number was obtained by Galls in 2001 to ship 50 handcuffs to Denmark, he said, but Galls used the license number "on 1,199 separate occasions" to ship "controlled products" to foreign countries.

*[Read More!]*


----------

